# Snake vs Rabbit



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I thought this was pretty cruel but post worthy..Snake vs Rabbit


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Funny sh*t!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Hahahahaha, that was great :laugh:


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

wow didn't expect that


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

haha that was great!! he got smoked


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Either that's the stupidest rabbit in the world, or the most rebellious. If he would have got taken down, he would have deserved it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

haha that is one lucky rabbit


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

LMAO that was awesome


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

that rabbit is legend


----------



## Hottie (Oct 31, 2003)

That was funny!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats awesome!!! That is one ballsy rabbit.


----------

